# Milk--Cactus---Frog--????



## Gary Max (Aug 2, 2009)

Just having to much fun today----if Roy can find time to make a pen so can I-----but the Frog-----where in the heck did he come from.
Blank is from my friend Anthony in Az.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Freethinker (Aug 2, 2009)

*Very nice!*

Absolutely beautiful pen......could you give some details as to the material (milk?) and as to how the flutes were created?? Was it done on a Beall PW?

Thanks.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 2, 2009)

LOL, like Roy's, I wouldn't mind that one either:biggrin:
Had to put my specs on to see the frog Maybe he likes milk:biggrin:


----------



## Freethinker (Aug 2, 2009)

Oops.......:redface:.......I think all my questions were just answered in the **Got milk now need some cookies!** thread, which I had not read before posting here.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 2, 2009)

Frog just picked a funny place to nap----At least he is safe there.


----------



## stoneman (Aug 2, 2009)

That's a nice one Gary.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 2, 2009)

Gary, I've been topped again, can't compete with a frog.LOL
Great job, how did you find it to turn?


----------



## broitblat (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice looking frog.  The pen's not bad, either.

  -Barry


----------



## hewunch (Aug 2, 2009)

Like Roy's, Gary, your pen is a beauty for the eyes. But, I don't see any wonky lines in yours Gary. Do you? Just wondering.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 2, 2009)

Roy says it's just the way they come---some do others don't.


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 2, 2009)

Superb looking work, Gary. That material mates up real well with the kit.


----------



## Stevej72 (Aug 2, 2009)

Great looking pen, Gary.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sweet looking pen, it took me awhile to find the frog.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 3, 2009)

Fantastic work Gary, about time you had a little fun, that pen is top dollar my friend!


----------



## mickr (Aug 3, 2009)

real nice..interesting new material


----------



## louisbry (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice job and interesting blank material.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 3, 2009)

Great pen Gary...love the photo's too.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Jeff----I had some help from mother nature----she has the best lighting going.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 22, 2009)

Gary, congratulations on making the front page, but I thought we had a rule....
No frogs on the front page:biggrin:​


----------



## leehljp (Aug 22, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS Gary! GREAT Pen. I missed it the first time around.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 22, 2009)

Gary,
Beautiful pen, congrats on the cover pic. A big Whooo Hooo from Fla.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 22, 2009)

Congrats on the cover shot Gary .


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 22, 2009)

Way to go, Gary! 
It's way worthy of the front page.


----------



## altaciii (Aug 22, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful pen, Gary.  The milk looks great with the kit it is a really classy pen.  I gotta tell you congrats on the feature photo.  One day I may be able to take pics like that.  Great job!


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 22, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Gary, congratulations on making the front page, but I thought we had a rule....​
> 
> 
> 
> No frogs on the front page:biggrin:​


Did you say Gary stepped on a frog? Congrats, Gary!!:wink:


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 22, 2009)

Fantastic Gary!!


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 23, 2009)

I just want to thank everyone from Jeff Brown and all the good folks here at IAP.
The knowledge that I have gained here made that pen possible.


----------



## rpearson (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats on making Front Page!  A very worthy Pen!    I too missed it first time around...


----------



## Manny (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow nice pen Gary. You are a celeb now!

Manny


----------



## johncrane (Aug 25, 2009)

That's a great looking pen Gary Congrats on the front page!


----------

